# Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???



## Feedern4fun (16. Juli 2012)

Hi,

hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine Sitzkiepe von Nordiktackle zu zulegen.
Meine Frage also:

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Sitzkiepen von diesem Hersteller gemacht?
Oder sagt Ihr gleich das Rive oder Milo eh besser sind?

Danke schon mal im vorraus

mfg
Feedern4fun


----------



## Fr33 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

ich habe eine "Günstig-Kiepe" von Delta Royal (Ulli Dulli Ebay) --- bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Die Nordictackle ist ca in der selben Liga.... meinst du die octobox von Nordictackle? Die hatte ich mir auch mal angeschaut - aber die hatte mir als Match- und Feederangler zuviel dabei, was ich nicht brauchte...


----------



## Dunraven (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Rive ist definitiv besser. Aber das ist auch ein ganz anderer Preis. Von daher ist ein Vergleich nicht wirklich möglich, aber im Zweifel eher zur Rive greifen wenn der Preisunterschied kein Problem ist. Ansonsten ist die Delta Royal (die sind eh fast alle baugleich in der Preisklasse, egal ob Mosella, Behr, Deltec, ect.) für ihren preis wohl schon gut. Gibt einige positive Berichte darüber (immer im Verhältnis zum Preis).


----------



## Fr33 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Dass man für 200€ -250€ keine Rive Qualität für 500€ etc. erwarten kann, sollte einem klar sein.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Milo scheidet leider ebenfalls aus, teurer aber kaum noch in Deutschland zu bekommen.

Die meisten 08/15 Kiepen sehen so identisch aus, das die Vermutung nahe liegt das sie aus der selben Fabrik in China kommen. Mit einwenig Glück passen sogar die Module untereinander,die Anbauteile sowieso. 
Es wurden noch keine Negativen Berichte über solche Kiepen geschrieben worden und das soll für Fernostprodukte etwas heissen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Doch da gibts (in den entsprechenden Spezi Foren) bereits Kritik.... weil eben viele der Kollegen denken sie müssten für 200€ eine voll ausgestattete Kiepe bekommen - die einer Rive, Colmic oder Milo Kiepe in der 500-600€ Preisklasse entspricht.

Für den Ottonormalangler, reichen die günstigen Kiepen aus. ich fische meine am Rhein in der Steinpackung. Man muss die Kiepe nur gescheit aufstellen und das kann eben mal 15min dauern bis die richtig steht. Wobei die Steinpackungen am Rhein meiner Meinung nach schon je nach Steigung etc. so ziemlich das schwierigste Terrain ist.

Wenn die Beine ganz lang ausgezogen sind, kann die Kiepe insich etwas wackeln/ Schwingen.... aber das lässt sich mit den D25 Beinen und vorallem wenn diese aufgrund der Steigung weit ausgefahren sind (meist vorne) eben nicht ganz vermeiden.

Angler der 120Kg+ Klasse sollten aber meiner Meinung auf ne Rive D36 ausweichen. DIe stehen eben noch etwas stabiler.

PS: Beim Kiepenkauf darauf achten, dass man ne Transportlösung dabei hat oder eben nachträglich was bauen/kaufen kann.


----------



## Feedern4fun (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Danke fürs rege Diskutieren.

Also ich weiss nicht so genau ob man 500 € für ne Rive etc.
ausgeben sollte ...
Die Behr trendex lago 2 oder die nordictackle octbox 2010 sehen zumindes auf Bildern "fast" Baugleich aus. Ob sich da wirklich qualitativ was ändert?Vorallem für 300 € Aufpreis?
Wo genau soll den da der hohe Unterschied im Preis liegen?
Wie mit allen Markensachen wird es sich zu 60-70 % um den Namen handeln, den das Material wird sicher gleich sein evtl. in der Verarbeitung könnte es einige unterschiede geben. Wo bei ich immer noch der Überzeugung bin das eh alle in nur einer Fabrik gefertigt wird  .

Naja ich guck mal was ich für meinen Geldbeutel so bekommen... bei nicht gefallen kann man ja immer noch umtauschen 

bis dahin
beste Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Es kommt drauf an für welchen Zweck du hier was suchst.

Als Stipper, der viele Montage mit nimmt - brauchst du eine Kiepe die du auch nach jahren noch erweitern kannst. (oder man nimmt eben nen Carryall mit ). Rive usw. haben den Vorteil, dass man lange Zeit Zubehör und E-Teile dafür bekommt. Auch die Qualität ist schon etwas anders. Für Profi Stipper, die das Teil quer durch Europa karren und an jeglichen Hegefischen an unterschiedlichsten Gewässern aufbauen - empfehlen sich schon teure Modelle.

Für den Normalangler riechen einfache Modelle aus. Ich habe nicht sehr viele Laden bei meiner Kiepe, da ich eh ne Gerätetasche dabei habe, in der meine Hakenbox, Anbauteile für die Kiepe etc. sind. Feederkörbchen und Waggler passen da nebst Aromen, Lappen etc. auch rein.

Wenn du nur Feedern und Matchangeln würdest - reicht dir sogar sowas hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fishing-Box-Angelsitz-Sitzbox-Sitzkiepe-Modell-A-/190671228888?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2c64e40fd8


----------



## Feedern4fun (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Feedern und Matchangeln würdest - reicht dir sogar sowas hier:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fishing-Box-Angelsitz-Sitzbox-Sitzkiepe-Modell-A-/190671228888?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2c64e40fd8



Das sehe ich genau so. Die Kiepe entspricht fast meinen Ansprüchen nur leider kann man das Fusspodest nicht einfahren und ein Transportsystem wär auch von Vorteil.
Trotdem danke für eure Meinungen. Ich werd dann mal Suchen gehen


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Servus,

ich habe die Baugleiche Kiepe von Deltec Royal. Das Podest ist klappbar (also um 90° nach oben). Für das Transportsystem habe ich mir was sehr praktisches und vorallem klappbares (hab nur nen kleinen Peugeot) einfallen lassen.

Schick mir mal via PN deine Email Adresse - dann schick ich dir heute oder morgen mal Bilder 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Brassenwilli (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Feedern4fun schrieb:


> Danke fürs rege Diskutieren.
> 
> Also ich weiss nicht so genau ob man 500 € für ne Rive etc.
> ausgeben sollte ...
> ...




Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben........

Auch wenn es weh tut sind die € 500,-- für eine RIVE eine deutlich bessere Investition wie wie € 200,-- für ein NoName-Produkt wo die Qualitätsstandards unter aller Kanone sind, es geht bei den Klemmbefestigungen der Beine los und hört sicherlich nicht bei den Fachverschlüssen auf, vom verarbeiteten Material (RIVE = ALU / NoName = ?) und den zum Teil katstrophalen Schweißnähten ganz zu schweigen.......
bei den Anbauteilen der NoName-Produkte sieht es auch nicht besser aus, Plastikklemmteile wo bei RIVE patentierte Verschlüsse verwendet werden nur um einen Punkt zu nennen, 
diese Aufzählung von Schwachstellen lässt sich problemlos fortsetzen würde hier aber den Rahmen sprengen.

Rive ist, wie bei guten anderen Produkten auch, zwar entsprechend teuerer hält dafür aber auch eine ganze Ecke länger, ich weiß wovon ich spreche und schreibe denn meine älteste RIVE-Kiepe hat inzwischen gut 25 Jahre auf dem Puckel und ist immer noch nicht im Schrott gelandet, trotz der Gebrauchsspuren funktioniert sie noch wie am ersten Tag........und wenn denn doch mal ein Verschluss den Geist aufgeben sollte....kein Problem denn auch die Ersatzteile der neusten Generation passen beim den guten alten Stück.......

Qualtität hat nun einmal ihren Preis und passt einfach nicht zur GEIZ-IST-GEIL-Mentalität.........


----------



## da Poser (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Zwar nicht mit den guten Rive Kiepen vergleichbar, ab für Einsteiger vielleicht was dabei:  
http://www.dragoncarpdirect.com/categories/Seat-Boxes/
Dragon Tackle ist Chinaware ohne Namensaufschlag, auch ein paar andere Dinge könnten da interessant sein.


----------



## Brassenwilli (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



da Poser schrieb:


> Zwar nicht mit den guten Rive Kiepen vergleichbar, ab für Einsteiger vielleicht was dabei:
> http://www.dragoncarpdirect.com/categories/Seat-Boxes/
> Dragon Tackle ist Chinaware ohne Namensaufschlag, auch ein paar andere Dinge könnten da interessant sein.



Der Tipp wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn die ganze Sache nicht einen kleinen aber entscheidenden Haken hätte, man beachte unter "Terms and Conditions" den Punkt "Delivery" 
We ship only to the UK Mainland, Isle of Wight, Northern Ireland, Scottish Islands, Isle of Man and Eire........

Davon einmal abgesehen sind die ganzen hier im Thread genannten NoName-Produkte auch Chinaware........


----------



## da Poser (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



> Der Tipp wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn die ganze Sache nicht einen kleinen  aber entscheidenden Haken hätte, man beachte unter "Terms and  Conditions" den Punkt "Delivery"
> We ship only to the UK Mainland, Isle of Wight, Northern Ireland, Scottish Islands, Isle of Man and Eire........


Das hatte ich zwar gesehen, ich dachte aber ich hätte z.B. die Avanti Super Light Seatbox auch schon bei anderen Händlern im Sortiment entdeckt. Wenns nicht so sein sollte dann tut es mir leid.
Trotzdem ist es vielleicht doch interessant zu sehen, dass man eine brauchbare Einsteigerbox mit Zubehör in England schon für etwa 60€ bekommen könnte. Die Avanti ist in englischen Foren für Einsteiger auch garnicht mal schlecht besprochen. Für die Anforderungen des ambitionierten Stippers ist sie allerdings nicht gut genug, nur welcher Anfänger will da gleich 400€ investieren.
Wenn es also brauchbare Boxen in England für rund 60€ gibt, müsste es doch auch in Deutschland möglich sein etwas entsprechendes für unter 100€ zu bekommen.

Als Alternative zu Rive gibt es auch noch Preston, die haben auch gute Qualität und ein breites Zubehörsortiment. 



> Davon einmal abgesehen sind die ganzen hier im Thread genannten NoName-Produkte auch Chinaware


Das ist klar, ich glaube die Liste mit Angelgerät das nicht in China produziert wird ist kürzer.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Willi hat schon in der Hinsicht Recht, dass man für mehr Geld mehr bzw. bessere Ware bekommt. Auch E-Teile spielen eine Rolle, lässt sich aber noch etwas eindämmen, wenn man sich die Maße etc. anschaut und eben eine Kiepe nimmt, deren Laden, Fächer etc. auch von anderen Firmen passen.

Bei meiner Kiepe passen die Laden und Verschlüsse der Moselle Xedion, Browning Xitan, Jenzi usw. Da sollte es mit E-Teilen wie Verschlüsse eigentlich noch gut aussehn. Ist aber eben nicht bei allen so....


----------



## Dunraven (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dass man für 200€ -250€ keine Rive Qualität für 500€ etc. erwarten kann, sollte einem klar sein.



Mir schon, ihm wohl nicht, sonst würde er es nicht fragen. |supergri



Feedern4fun schrieb:


> Danke fürs rege Diskutieren.
> 
> Also ich weiss nicht so genau ob man 500 € für ne Rive etc.
> ausgeben sollte ...
> ...



Meine Antwort, ein ganz ganz klares JA!
Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren (keine Ahnung, 7 könnten es schon sein) mal so eine No Name Kiepe bei Ebay für 150 Euro geholt. Gibg sonst für 200 Euro weg und beim Abholen wurde mir gesagt aus Überkapazitäten der neuen Daiwa Kiepe. Gefiel mir auch für den Preis recht gut. Was soll ich sagen, nach der ganzen zeit immer noch im Dauereinsatz und super. Bis auf eine Ausnahme. Schon nach kurzer Zeit waren die Beine am rutschen. In den 7 Jahren habe ich die Beine zur Höhenverstellung nur sehr sehr selten benutzt, da die nicht wirklich halten. Das Fußpodest flog als erstes ab weil ich eh immer eine Plattform genutzt habe. Erst eine billige 50 Euro (die trotzdem besser hielt als die Beine), und dann eine große für über 200 Euro. 

Ich nutze die Kiepe oft und gerne (auch wenn die 20x20 cm Beine auch ein Nachteil sind, die Behr habe ich erst kurz nach dem Kauf kennengelernt als ein Kumpel die gekauft hat, sonst wäre es die geworden wegen den 35mm rund Beinen), aber immer nur mit Plattform. Für mich ist klar, die nächste Kiepe wird eine Rive, und da auf keinen Fall eine billige sondern eine gute. Gebraucht evt., das ist mir relativ egal weil die eh gut halten, aber eben keine der günstigen. Ich will eine die locker ihre 15 Jahre mitgeht, und wenn meine billige das schon kann, dann habe ich bei Rive keinen Zweifel. Es ist doch recht lästig eine 1mx0,8m Plattform selbst an recht gerade Ufern aufzubauen weil die Beine nicht halten und man beim Angeln evt. den Kopfsprung macht wenn sie nachgeben. 

Meine günstige Kiepe hat ganz dünnes Alu als Wände und die Schubladen sind auch aus dünnem Alu. Aber das hält alles, wie gesagt. Der große Unterschied im Preis ist eben das mit den Beinen, und da habe ich halt gelernt das man deshalb nicht am falschen Ende sparen sollte. Für 350-400 Euro habe ich eine gute und brauchbare Kombination aus Kiepe und Plattform, nur nervt es eben IMMER die Plattform aufzubauen. 

Andere sitzen mit der Rive auf dem Acker, ich muss die Plattform aufbauen. Ok auch bei einer Rive macht die Plattform Sinn. In der Steinpackung würde ich die auf jeden Fall nehmen, auch im Wasser. Also muss man auch da eine Kaufen, nur ist man da eben nicht immer auf sie angewiesen. Bei einer günstigen Kiepe aber schon wenn die Beine nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr halten. und der Verkäufer hatte viele positive Bewertungen für die Kiepe. Auch von mir, was ja auch nicht falsch war wie die Haltbarkeit und meine Zufriedenheit zeigen. Ich bin nur unzufrieden mit den eckigen Beinen (habe ich mir aber ja ausgesucht, das kann ich der günstigen Kiepe nicht ankreiden, zumal Milo da auch die eckigen hatte) und vor allem damit das sie rutschen. DAS ist aber der Punkt auf denen es nunmal ankommt. 

Es gibt auch einige die sagen Rive ist nicht super. Aber auch die bleiben dran hängen, denn was sie wollen ist nur durch teure Einzelanfertigungen nach Wunsch möglich, und von denen von der Stange ist und bleibt Rive eben der beste. Und auch die mit dem besten Werterhalt.

Aber es kommt halt darauf an was man will. Nur wenn er selber Rive ins Spiel bringt, dann denke ich das er auch langfristig was gutes haben will. Und nicht umsonst sah/teils sieht man genug "Teamangler" die eine alte Rive haben und nur auf dem Schild dann den Namen "Ihres" Herstellers. Ausgetauscht oder eben drauf geklebt. Oder die eben sie so nutzen wie sie ist. 

Wie gesagt, ich habe eine billige, die wird noch einige Jahre mitmachen, aber ich möchte eine Rive und werde sie mir auch wohl noch dieses Jahr holen, oder zumindest Anfang nächsten Jahres auf einer Messe. Die billige hat sich locker bezahlt gemacht, aber nur dank der Plattform. Allein die Kiepe, dann wäre Ich schon längst gefrustet und hätte die Rive wohl schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> für ein NoName-Produkt wo die Qualitätsstandards unter aller Kanone sind,



habe die Ulli Dulli Delta Fishing. #6 könnte jedoch auch Mosella,Behr,Jenzi draufstehen.

unter aller Sau? definitiv Nein!



> es geht bei den Klemmbefestigungen der Beine los



ich nutze mit meinen +100kg wirklich nur die Stellschrauben(nicht die Schnellarretierung).Und diese halten. :vik:



> vom verarbeiteten Material (RIVE = ALU / NoName = ?)



meine NoName = Alu. #6



> und den zum Teil katstrophalen Schweißnähten ganz zu schweigen.......



als Schweißer kann ich Dich beruhigen.Schöner geht sicher...ist aber nicht notwendig,solange es hält!Und das macht es. #6



> bei den Anbauteilen der NoName-Produkte sieht es auch nicht besser aus, Plastikklemmteile wo bei RIVE patentierte Verschlüsse verwendet werden nur um einen Punkt zu nennen,



für die meisten Anbauteile völlig ausreichend.Wo man mehr möchte,kann man gut auf andere Anbieter ausweichen.Die Beine sind ja bekanntlich genormt...zumindest bei meiner Billigkiepe. 



> diese Aufzählung von Schwachstellen lässt sich problemlos fortsetzen würde hier aber den Rahmen sprengen.



Aha,was ist denn an einer Kiepe noch groß zu beanstanden?
Eine Kiepe ist kein mechanisches Meisterwerk.



> Qualtität hat nun einmal ihren Preis und passt einfach nicht zur GEIZ-IST-GEIL-Mentalität.........



Geiz? Wir reden hier von ca.200€ und einer Sitzgelegenheit mit Anbaumöglichkeit.

Oder anders...unverschämt was hier teilweise von Herstellern für so etwas verlangt wird.

Werde mich also wieder bei der nächsten Stippermesse draufsetzen und mich fragen...was hat diese Rive für diesen Preis, mehr zu bieten?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Werde mich also wieder bei der nächsten Stippermesse draufsetzen und mich fragen...was hat diese Rive für diesen Preis, mehr zu bieten?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Naja zumindest mehr Werterhalt. 
Ich denke wenn Deine auf ist, hat die Rive vermutlich noch einen Gebrauchtpreis der um den Preis Deiner Kiepe vom Neupreis abweicht. Die günstigen sind aber schon sehr schnell nur noch bei max. 80 Euro, wenn man sie verkaufen will.

Deine ist halt preiswert (wenn man bei den Preisen davon reden kann, wie Du zurecht sagtest, aber die Frage stellt sich mir bei den günstigen Kiepe noch viel mehr als bei Rive) und die Rive ist das Maß der Dinge in der industriellen Fertigung. Da gibt es also schon noch einiges was sie mehr zu bieten hat. Aber wie Du schon sagtest, der Preis ist bei allen Kiepen schon etwas wo man sich fragt wieso ein wenig Alu soviel kostet. Andererseits, wenn man schon so verrückt ist, dann kann man auch etwa mehr ausgeben, wenn man es sich halt leisten kann (weshalb die günstigen eben einen guten Einstieg bieten bis man es kann, und dann auch will).

Ich habe btw auch an meiner günstigen Kiepe Rive Anbauteile, und würde an die Rive auch billige Anbauteile bauen. Da gebe ich Dir recht. Wobei ich auch da mit der Zeit wohl auf Rive wechseln würde. Die günstigen Anbauteile haben doch einen starken Verschleiß, so das ich schon ein paar reparieren musste.


----------



## Brassenwilli (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

@Koalabaer,
nimm es mir nicht krumm wenn ich mich zu Deinen Kommentaren nicht nochmal ausführlich äußere aber Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen, Fakt ist ganz einfach das Qualität ihren Preis hat.........
ist doch bei dem Deutschen "Liebsten Kind" dem Auto nix anderes oder würdest Du dort die überhöhten Preise auch so kommentieren?....   

*.......Geiz? Wir reden hier von ca.xxxxx€ und einer Sitzgelegenheit mit Anbaumöglichkeit....../ Transportmöglichkeit......

.......Oder anders...unverschämt was hier teilweise von Herstellern für so etwas verlangt wird......*

......aber so ist es nun einmal in unserer Republik.......auf der einen Seite die GEIZ-IST-GEIL-MENTALITÄT.......und auf der anderen Seite die "Was Lacostst die Welt, das spielt doch keine Rolex" Mentalität.......

Mir ist es letztendlich vollkommen egal wer auf welcher Kiepe sitzt......nur soll mir keiner die Ohren volljammern wenn er mit so einem "NoName-Produkt" laufend Ärger hat.....


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> ist doch bei dem Deutschen "Liebsten Kind" dem Auto nix anderes oder würdest Du dort die überhöhten Preise auch so kommentieren?....



Hochkomplexe Gebilde wie Autos mit Sitzkiepen zu vergleichen... naja.Aber auch hier würde ich es so kritisieren.



> .....aber so ist es nun einmal in unserer Republik.......auf der einen Seite die GEIZ-IST-GEIL-MENTALITÄT.......und auf der anderen Seite die "Was Lacostst die Welt, das spielt doch keine Rolex" Mentalität.......



Geiz? Wir reden hier von ca.200€! Dafür wird in einer chinesischen Fabrik lediglich ein Rahmen mit paar Fächern und Alustreben versehen.
Aber kaufst du bei Autos auch immer das maximal mögliche?Wenn nein....bezeichnest du Einstiegsmodelle dann auch als billig.Oder die Käufer als geizig.


> Mir ist es letztendlich vollkommen egal wer auf welcher Kiepe sitzt......nur soll mir keiner die Ohren volljammern wenn er mit so einem "NoName-Produkt" laufend Ärger hat.....



dieses Thema Kiepen von Behr,Jenzi,Delta Fishing etc.taucht in den Stipperforen öfters mal auf.Die überwiegende Mehrheit bezeichnet diese als solide funktionelle&preiswerte Kiepen.

Keine Spur von laufend Ärger.Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, das diese Beiträge in den Stippforen von dir noch nicht gelesen wurden. #h



Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Das sich die Angler bzw. sowas zoffen ist keine Seltenheit. Ich habe bisher viel über die günstigen Kiepen gelesen und meistens sind die Minuspunkte immer die selben:

Punkt 1: 
Viele Erwarten bei einer Kiepe mit Zubehör für 200€, dass diese exakt die Qualität und Verarbeitung hat wie eine 500-600€ Kiepe.

Das sollte man nicht erwarten, Schweissnähte und Beschichtungen sind schon etwas anders. Ob es allerdings den Aufpreis rechtfertigt muss jeder selber wissen...

Punkt 2:

Wenn die güntigen Kiepen in die Knie gehen, dann zu 99% bei Angelkollegen der 130KG Plus Klasse..... inzwischen schreibe einige Händler dazu bis wieviel KG die Kiepe Maximal belastet werden darf. (das war vor 2-3 Jahren def. nicht so!).

Auch das lange und dünnere Telebeine wackeliger als die dickeren D36 Beine sind - ist eig logisch.

3 Punkt:

Mal Hand aufs Herz - wer würde zugeben, dass eine 200€ Kiepe eigentlich ausreicht, wenn er selbst vor kurzem eine Kiepe der 500-600€ gekauft hat. Klar wird das Verteidigt, was man sein Eigentum nennt. Das machen wir günstig Kiepen Sitzer ja auch 

Ich kann mich mit meiner Deltec nicht beschweren... Sie macht bisher alles mit und der Preis war in MEINEN AUGEN dafür gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Brassenwilli (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Hochkomplexe Gebilde wie Autos mit Sitzkiepen zu vergleichen... naja.Aber auch hier würde ich es so kritisieren.



Ich habe hier nicht verglichen......ich habe lediglich gefragt ob Du die Preisgestaltung im PKW-Bereich auch so kommentieren würdest.......   



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Geiz? Wir reden hier von ca.200€! Dafür wird in einer chinesischen Fabrik lediglich ein Rahmen mit paar Fächern und Alustreben versehen.


Alu ist nicht gleich Alu........nun ich gebe gerne € 200,-- mehr aus wenn ich weiß das ich dafür eine entsprechende Verarbeitungs- und Materialqualität bekomme.......die Ersatzteilversorgung ist für mich ebenfalls ein wichtiger Punkt......



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Aber kaufst du bei Autos auch immer das maximal mögliche?Wenn nein....bezeichnest du Einstiegsmodelle dann auch als billig. Oder die Käufer als geizig.



.........da ich Jahrzehnte in der Automobilbranche tätig war und mein Geld dort verdient habe bin ich in dem Bereich leider nicht ganz objektiv aber um Deine Frage nicht unbeantwortet zu lassen will ich es mal so umschreiben.........solange wie das von mir ausgewählte Produkt mit dem maximal Möglichen meinem Budget und meinen Vorstellungen entspricht lautet die Antwort "JA" .........




Koalabaer schrieb:


> dieses Thema Kiepen von Behr,Jenzi,Delta Fishing etc.taucht in den Stipperforen öfters mal auf.Die überwiegende Mehrheit bezeichnet diese als solide funktionelle&preiswerte Kiepen.
> 
> Keine Spur von laufend Ärger.Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, das diese Beiträge in den Stippforen von dir noch nicht gelesen wurden.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass ich die Beiträge sehr wohl verfolge und Du kannst es mir glauben oder auch nicht, ich habe bezüglich der qualitativen Mankos schon genug Anfragen bekommen......

nicht umsonst wird bei Fragen nach einer vernünftigen Sitzkiepe in 7 von 10 Fällen die Empfehlung für die Produkte von RIVE ausgesprochen......woran das wohl liegen mag........ 

Und wie es Fr33 schon im umgekehrten Sinne so schön geschrieben hat, keiner Derer die qualitative Probleme mit den NoName-Produkten haben/hatten wird dieses öffentlich zu geben denn dann müssten die Personen auch eingestehen das sie sich verkauft hätten........und ein Opfer der GEIZ-IST-GEIL-MENTALITÄT geworden sind.......

........speziell im Angelbereich...nein eigentlich in vielen Bereichen der Konsumgüter.......bewahrheitet es sich immer wieder das der, der billig kauft, letztendlich zweimal kauft........

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, hat Qualität nun mal ihren Preis......


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Ich muss hier nochwas los werden... hier wird immer Rive erwähnt. Okey - das sind auch mehr die Flagschiffe der Kiepen. Aber was ist bei sogenannten Markenkiepen wie die Seatbox von Browning oder die Mosella Xedion Modelle... die Teile unterscheiden sich in Sachen Verschlüsse etc. nicht von No-Name Kiepen... bei Mosella siehts mit E-Teilen und Modulen aber auch Mau aus, aufgrund der Insolvenz bzw. der Neustrukturierung.

Bei Rive mag das mit den E-Teilen stimmen - aber dass man auch für ne 400-500€ Kiepe alla Xedion Serie Pech mit den E-Teilen haben kann steht fest.

Das was Willi auf meine Vergleiche geschrieben hatte, trifft aber leider auch auf die Angler zu, die 10x ne Rive empfohlen bekommen haben und im Jahr damit vllt. 10 mal angeln.... dafür wäre mir persönlich die Rive wieder zu teuer etc.


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



> Alu ist nicht gleich Alu........nun ich gebe gerne € 200,-- mehr aus wenn ich weiß das ich dafür eine entsprechende Verarbeitungs- und Materialqualität bekomme.......die Ersatzteilversorgung ist für mich ebenfalls ein wichtiger Punkt......



ist das wirklich so wichtig bei einer Rive. :vik:



> .........solange wie das von mir ausgewählte Produkt mit dem maximal Möglichen meinem Budget und meinen Vorstellungen entspricht lautet die Antwort "JA" .........



genau so kam ich zu meiner Ulli Dulli. #6



> Und wie es Fr33 schon im umgekehrten Sinne so schön geschrieben hat, keiner Derer die qualitative Probleme mit den NoName-Produkten haben/hatten wird dieses öffentlich zu geben denn dann müssten die Personen auch eingestehen das sie sich verkauft hätten........und ein Opfer der GEIZ-IST-GEIL-MENTALITÄT geworden sind.......



das ist schlichtweg eine Unterstellung!



> ........speziell im Angelbereich...nein eigentlich in vielen Bereichen der Konsumgüter.......bewahrheitet es sich immer wieder das der, der billig kauft, letztendlich zweimal kauft........



200€ ist nicht billig!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Brassenwilli (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

@Koalabaer,
ich mach es kurz, versuch Du mal für eine 20 Jahre alte Ulli Dulli oder eines der anderen NoName-Produkte....wenn sie denn überhaupt so alt werden......ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen........

Fr33 hat ja schon eine entsprechende Anmerkung zu den z.B.  Mosella-Kiepen geschrieben und viel anders wird es Dir sicherlich dann auch nicht ergehen.......

Es ist keine Unterstellung, es ist eine Tatsache denn ich kenne genügend von Denen die sich so verhalten haben und inzwischen auf einer RIVE sitzen........

aber egal, werde mit Deiner Kiepe glücklich.........Jedem das seine und mir meine RIVE........

Nun ja, für Einige sind € 200,-- viel Geld da magst Du Recht haben aber ob ein Produkt als "billig" eingestuft wird liegt letztendlich immer im Auge des Betrachters........

Das Wort "billig" kann man aus meiner Sicht nicht an einer Summe festmachen sondern eher an Material, Verarbeitung und und und.......

aber da sind wir eh auf unterschiedlicher Auffassung.........


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> ich mach es kurz, versuch Du mal für eine 20 Jahre alte Ulli Dulli oder eines der anderen NoName-Produkte....wenn sie denn überhaupt so alt werden......ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen........



Da hast du sicherlich Recht.Jenes wird aber nur die Zeit zeigen.Selbst bei einer Rive in den nächsten 20 Jahren.Ich wünsche es jedenfalls allen Rive Besitzern.



> Das Wort "billig" kann man aus meiner Sicht nicht an einer Summe festmachen sondern eher an Material, Verarbeitung und und und.......
> 
> aber da sind wir eh auf unterschiedlicher Auffassung.........



Nein,sind wir nicht.
Billig heißt für mich letztendlich Schrott.Aber meine No-Name trägt mich.Sie ist verwindungsfrei.Fächer und Schubladen alles ok.
Beworben wurde sie sogar mit,,Flugzeug-Aluminium'' :q

Übrigens geht das Gerücht um...selbst wesentlich teuere Modelle kämen aus der selben Fabrik und sind baugleich. #c

Ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur folgendes: sachliche ordentliche Kritik.
So kann jeder Interessierte schlußfolgern...was ihn letztendlich im jeweiligen Preisniveau erwartet.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dunraven (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich muss hier nochwas los werden... hier wird immer Rive erwähnt. Okey - das sind auch mehr die Flagschiffe der Kiepen. Aber was ist bei sogenannten Markenkiepen wie die Seatbox von Browning oder die Mosella Xedion Modelle... die Teile unterscheiden sich in Sachen Verschlüsse etc. nicht von No-Name Kiepen... bei Mosella siehts mit E-Teilen und Modulen aber auch Mau aus, aufgrund der Insolvenz bzw. der Neustrukturierung.




Das ist für mich alles das selbe. Da greife ich dann auch lieber zur günstigen Ulli Dulli als zu denen, aber die würde ich aus dem Grund auch gar nicht empfehlen. Da würde ich denn die Ulli Dulli halt empfehlen, die sind ja immerhin 40 Euro günstiger oder so. Die Mosella für 200 Euro hatte sich mal ein Kumpel gekauft, und das war halt billig und sonst nichts. Hat er für 80 Euro verkauft (ok für den Preis gab es noch eine diese Sitzplattformen für 50 Euro, die man auch Beistelltisch nennen kann, dazu) und sich dann für das 10x eine Rive mit Transportsystem, ect. geholt. Damit ist er jetzt zufrieden. 

Das waren halt Versuche von Browning auch mal eben den Bereich abzudecken, aber das ist in meinen Augen nicht gut gelungen. Bei Mosella kann man es eh vergessen. Für mich waren das Futterhersteller, das Zubehör war auch noch eine logische Erweiterung, aber Sitzkiepen, Ruten und Rollen, das war in meinen Augen keine Markenware, sondern einfaches Zeug. Bei den Ruten mag es durchaus einzelne Ausnahmen gegeben haben, aber in der Regel war es halt aus dem günstigen Bereich einkaufen und den Namen drauf. 

Aber meinem anderen Kumpel, der sie gekauft hat, dem reicht die Mosella, weshalb ich sie empfohlen habe zu dem Preis. Er hat sie bisher 3-4x gebraucht und wird wegen Hausbau in diesem Jahr  sie auch kaum brauchen. Für so eine Zeit, und für den Wiedereinstieg, ist das doch ok. Wie gesagt, es kommt eben drauf an was man sich leisten kann, was man braucht, und was man will.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bei Rive mag das mit den E-Teilen stimmen - aber  dass man auch für ne 400-500€ Kiepe alla Xedion Serie Pech mit den  E-Teilen haben kann steht fest.



Deshalb auch normal der Hinweis "Kauf Dir ne Rive" und nicht kauf Dir ne teurere. Höchstens Colmic und Milo wird ab und an noch genannt wenn es um Kiepen in dem Bereich geht, aber da ist Rive normal die Nr. 1. Und das allein zeigt ja schon das es doch deutliche Unterschiede gibt.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ist das wirklich so wichtig bei einer Rive. :vik:



Ja!
Bei meiner günstigen Kiepe ist jetzt ein Verschluß kaputt. Bin gespannt ob ich da noch was passendes von einem anderen Anbieter bekomme. Das ist aber nicht so schlimm, weil die Kiepe auch sich dem Ende zuneigt. Wenn ich dann aber an die Rive von meinem Angelkollegen denke, der Mitte 70 ist und sie vor 15 Jahren gebraucht gekauft hat. Die ist immer noch super, und da würde dann so ein Verschluß, den man nicht mehr bekommen kann, große Probleme machen. Je länger die Lebensdauer der Kiepe ist, um so wichtiger wird es eben. Und das ist ja auch nicht Verschleiß. Ich habe die geöffnet, zugeklappt ohne zu verschleißen, mich schnell wieder drauf gesetzt, und der Verschluß war zwischen die Klappe gekommen. Also eigene Blödheit, einer der wichtigsten Gründe für Ersatzteilbeschaffung.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Worauf noch keiner eingegangen ist, sind die Zubehörteile, die teils bei der Kiepe beim Kauf bereits dabei sind.

Ich habe inzwischen 2 Feederarme.... den 0815 Arm (jenzi) nehme ich am See zum Matchangeln und Feedern.

Für de Rhein musste ich richtig mal das Portemonai aufmachen und mir von O&W den Heavy Feeder Arm holen. Aber das Ding ist es def. wert!

Bei anderen Sachen wie Eimern, Dosen, zur Not auch der Beistelltisch oder Setzkescherhalter kann man durchaus auch auf no-name zurück greifen.....


----------



## Brassenwilli (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

@Koalabaer,
im Vergleich zu den NoName-Produkten können die Besitzer einer RIVE schon auf eine über zwanzigjährige Marktpräsenz mit entsprechender Ersatzteilversorgung zurückblicken........

......beworben wird ja Vieles aber die Aussage in Bezug auf "Flugzeug-Aluminium" lässt Jeden, der auch nur ein wenig mit der Materie "Flugzeugbau" zu tun hat, die Haare ausgehen und im besten Fall werden sie nur grau......

"Flugzeug-Aluminium" unterliegt strengen Herstellungkriterien und wenn Deine Kiepe aus dem Material gebaut worden wäre, würd der PReis sogar den einer RIVE übersteigen.......also nicht alles glauben was die Werbung so von sich gibt......

Bei jedem Gerücht ist ein Funke Wahrheit mit im Spiel, sicherlich auch bei den Kiepen.........bei Ruten und Rollen sieht das auch nicht anders aus.......Du brauchst nur mal die EFFTEX besuchen und wirst erstaunt sein wer was an wen liefert......


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> ......beworben wird ja Vieles aber die Aussage in Bezug auf "Flugzeug-Aluminium" lässt Jeden, der auch nur ein wenig mit der Materie "Flugzeugbau" zu tun hat, die Haare ausgehen und im besten Fall werden sie nur grau......



du hast doch sicherlich den Smiley bemerkt.Letztendlich möchte ich ja auch nur drauf sitzen und nicht damit fliegen.




> Bei jedem Gerücht ist ein Funke Wahrheit mit im Spiel, sicherlich auch bei den Kiepen.........bei Ruten und Rollen sieht das auch nicht anders aus.......Du brauchst nur mal die EFFTEX besuchen und wirst erstaunt sein wer was an wen liefert......



wer weiß was hier mal für ein Markenabzeichen draufkommt: http://www.czevergreen.com/seatbox-1.asp  :q


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dunraven (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepe von nordiktackle Erfahrung???*

Also                              *Item No: SBAC020* habe ich von Ulli Dulli. Auf der Stippermesse sollte es als Behr Ware im Angebot noch deutlich mehr kosten.


----------

